# bearimmer's G-35 sedan...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I know that this is a BMW forum.

Hell, I am a BMW G.S.M. for God's sake...

How do I explain having my top salesman driving an Infiniti,
let alone one that looks like this???



:bling:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> Hell, I am a BMW G.S.M. for God's sake...
> 
> How do I explain having my top salesman driving an Infiniti,
> ...


Easy-- give him a choice, the car or his job!  That should solve the problem either way.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

BTW- I wouldn't really have an issue if my salesman drove a G35, but I would be concerned if he drove a trashy bling-mobile like that one. It's hideous.

I guess I'm just spoiled by being around salespeople that have taste! My parent's salesperson drives a 330i ZHP, for example. Now that I think about it, almost every salesperson at my dealer drives a BMW, everything from a couple of E30s to a group of them that all bought E38s. 

I think it's in Cutter's best interest to pay for him to have a psychiatric evaluation done and make sure everything is ok in his head.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Look at all that wheel gap!
All that ground clearance!
I mean you can probably take that thing onto driveways. Yeesh. More than 1cm of ground clearance is just shameful. :tsk:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I'd say he just earned himself a job on the Infiniti used car lot


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *How do I explain having my top salesman driving an Infiniti,
> let alone one that looks like this???
> *


Perhaps you should make him park around back... : puke:


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

An excellent comparison vehicle for your customers to check out "teutonic competence" versus "rising sun techno bling".

Should help drive bmw sales.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Yikes, to each his own I guess, but he should be in the NBA instead of car sales.


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

Boss... Thanks for that...Top Salesman!!!!!!!! Top Dollar Guy with a flashy ride.. That's what sales are about. By the way I got that when I worked at Nissan... I'm on the prowel for another M3.
Don't laugh your daughter might be inside:rofl:

Check it out in our new Movie www.teckademics.com


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

<img src=http://members.cox.net/ronrich1/runaway.gif>


----------



## joema (Aug 28, 2002)

I don't favor his appearance mods, but the G35 itself is a good car -- I used to have one. But overall I like my 330i SP 5-speed better.

The G35 handles well, has lots of torque and interior room for a good price. The climate control system and Bose sound system are better than the E46 equivalents. Depending on the tire/suspension option, it tramlines somewhat less, and may have a slightly smoother highway ride than a sport package E46.

However the engine isn't as smooth as the BMW I6, nor is the suspension as communicative. There are numerous interior refinements the G35 sedan lacks:

- no telescoping steering wheel
- no self-leveling Xenons (low beams are factory-aimed low to avoid dazzling oncoming cars) 
- no fore/aft adjustable headrest 
- no lighted steering wheel buttons 
- no adjustable thigh support 
- seat heaters work slower and more limited coverage than 3-series 
- left arm rest is very hard and thinly padded.
- insufficient adjustment for instrument panel lights, too bright or too dim
- instrument panel lights noticeably reflect on windshield


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

And how many gold teeth does he have? When do the light curb feelers go on?

:str8pimpi


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Who drives this one?*

I saw this out back at Bimmerfest...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Who drives this one?*



jvr530i said:


> *I saw this out back at Bimmerfest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bigpimp:

Jeff, that belongs to one of my detailers....

:bling:

:rofl:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Er...does the G35 have a *real transmission* ? :rofl:

I'm in the computer field (Oracle DBA); we have an expression: "managing by magazine", about managers reading about the latest thing on the plane, then coming in and making the IT department implement it! 

Mr. Bearimmer is providing a service to those who have read all the magazines about the G35 (a worthy car, no doubt), and are ready to tout the superiority of the Infiniti over the Bimmer. He takes them for a ride in his Infiniti, then a 330 ZHP or ///M5 or what have you, then closes the sale on the Bimmer! :bigpimp:

Such a noble and worthy sacrifice is doubtless deserving of a European Delivery of a M5; his boss Jon accompanies him to pick up the Alpina due him because he couldn't attend the Z4 event!

:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *It's like the old the expression, "I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.". *


 But... but... "Crackers" is my dog.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

First off, that name...Bearimmer is disturbing.: puke:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

After looking at the pics one more time, and for the car to truly meet triple bling-bling status, doesn't the rear wing need to be about another foot taller?

:rofl:


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

Well ... I just have to say that since I do sell Bimmers and have 
owned a few I am once again dissapointed in the BMW Cool Guy
attitude.. If you ever come by in your 330's lets go out and do a little spin..... You will get a great wiew of my wing.....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Bearimmer said:


> *Well ... I just have to say that since I do sell Bimmers and have
> owned a few I am once again dissapointed in the BMW Cool Guy
> attitude.. If you ever come by in your 330's lets go out and do a little spin..... You will get a great wiew of my wing..... *


Bear,

Your car is hot!

Don't take it personally....


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Bearimmer said:


> *Well ... I just have to say that since I do sell Bimmers and have
> owned a few I am once again dissapointed in the BMW Cool Guy
> attitude.. If you ever come by in your 330's lets go out and do a little spin..... You will get a great wiew of my wing..... *


 How old are you?


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

Boss, This is war... Nothing like a good Drama to keep the blood flowing... These guy's don't know me or have any clue about the (other) industry i'm involved with... I'm Cool.... Gotta love the attention though.. I'm a sucker for that! Bling it on!

P.S> Vader13 is going to get wind of this.. Could get ugly
you know what he drives....


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Bearimmer said:


> *Well ... I just have to say that since I do sell Bimmers and have
> owned a few I am once again dissapointed in the BMW Cool Guy
> attitude.. If you ever come by in your 330's lets go out and do a little spin..... You will get a great wiew of my wing..... *


All in good fun dude, plus I may be turning into my parents now that I am in my mid 30's!


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

Boss.... The battle rages on at Freshalloy under the G35 form.
....nailed on bimmerfest..... Hehehehe 
www.freshalloy.com 
It's my day off I'm painting my Kitchen Green.. I must be crazy


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I know that this is a BMW forum.
> 
> Hell, I am a BMW G.S.M. for God's sake...
> 
> ...


: puke:
:bling:
: puke:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Out of curiousity.......bearimmer really means Be a Rimmer?........as in you are a baller? College experience? I used to play a lot in Laguna when I lived out there. Pooh Richardson, Tom Tolbert, Magic, Don Maclean, etc. used to come out.


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

Bear is short for Barret . But I like that Be a rimmer.. I just surf and skate .. when I can Being #1 in sales means I'm on the floor
showing and selling , selling , selling.... With a Smile:thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Bearimmer said:


> *I'm on the prowel for another M3.*


Trendy or Pontiac?

*



Don't laugh your daughter might be inside:rofl:

Click to expand...

*   Jon, get the shotgun :bang:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Bearimmer-- could you possibly invest in a few more punctuation marks for your sentences? It would make reading your posts much, much easier. I am sure you've spent alot in mods for your G35, but I hear periods and commas aren't too expensive these days.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bearimmer said:


> *Well ... I just have to say that since I do sell Bimmers and have
> owned a few I am once again dissapointed in the BMW Cool Guy
> attitude.. If you ever come by in your 330's lets go out and do a little spin..... You will get a great wiew of my wing..... *


Ah! A sleeper! You're at a light, look over and see a guy in a M5/Boxster/Kompressor, see the look on his face as he thinks to himself, "I'll dust this here G35!".

The scene ends with you, Bearimmer (I like your handle; I think it's cool!) looking in your rearview mirror at the lights you've left far, far behind....

Green? Olive? Spring? Mint? Forest?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *Green? Olive? Spring? Mint? Forest? *


Urban. :eeps:


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't spend $$$ on mods ..... In fact last time I checked I don't even have to pay for the Car.... How's that? 
Huh? There is an entire world some no nothing about and never will.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

*appearance package? or something under hood, too?*

any massaging to the engine, or is it stock?

e46fanatics is a better place for the pictures. more of us would want to know if they're anything good under that there hood.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Bearimmer said:


> *I don't spend $$$ on mods ..... In fact last time I checked I don't even have to pay for the Car.... How's that?
> Huh? There is an entire world some no nothing about and never will. *


I am intrigued by your views and wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Bearimmer said:


> *I don't spend $$$ on mods ..... In fact last time I checked I don't even have to pay for the Car.... How's that?
> Huh? There is an entire world some no nothing about and never will. *


Wow... I wouldn't mind a G35 for free! While I prefer a BMW, I still think the G35 is a very reasonable package.

However, when you put on those grotesque appearance mods, someone would have to pay me huge sums of money to get me to be seen in that car. The worst in my opinion is that front end-- what kind of grille/bumper did you put on that beast?

I'll tell you one things for sure-- you WOULD see me in your rear-view. Not because you are faster, but because I would let you pass me so I wouldn't have to see THIS in MY rear-view!


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Bearimmer said:


> *I don't spend $$$ on mods ..... In fact last time I checked I don't even have to pay for the Car.... How's that?
> Huh? There is an entire world some no nothing about and never will. *


B, dude, if everyone had it figured out like you do there would certainly not be enough free cars to go around, so I'd definitely charge for the newsletter!

Then again a lot of this board is probably made up of people with pretty good jack that don't really care about 'free' cars and the consequences they come with.

:thumbup:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> *Wow... I wouldn't mind a G35 for free! While I prefer a BMW, I still think the G35 is a very reasonable package.
> 
> However, when you put on those grotesque appearance mods on the car, someone would have to pay me huge sums of money to get me to be seen in that car. The worst in my opinion is that front end-- what kind of grille/bumper did you put on that beast?
> 
> I'll tell you one things for sure-- you WOULD see me in your rear-view. Not because you are faster, but because I let you pass me so I wouldn't have to see THIS in MY rear-view! *


ah, geez. i just want to know if the engine is stock or not.


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

Jon... I see what youv'e done now..... Get me riled up and I sell
more cars! It's all a trick! Good one Boss! Thanks I needed That!

Peace to all my Homie's at Bimmerfest!

P.S. Buy a House In S.B. Jack


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Bearimmer said:


> *Jon... I see what youv'e done now..... Get me riled up and I sell
> more cars! It's all a trick! Good one Boss! Thanks I needed That!
> 
> Peace to all my Homie's at Bimmerfest! *


I've always been curious........do better dealers......like Cutter I assume.........send their best salespeople to sales classes like Power Based Selling or Wilson Learning?...........do you guys have in place defined objectives with strategies and tactic set to realize them?


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

okay, look, no one has answered yet whether or not this car is all show and no go or if it's measurably faster than a stock G35 coupe.

the rest of the stuff is superfluous and contrary to nissan's current push for simple, unified design in cars.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

> 1) Lowering Springs - intrax
> 2) Fox Exhaust
> 3) Kit - Gialla
> 4) Tires- Falken
> ...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Hmm... 

Bearimmer = Jon Shafer's alter ego?

:dunno:

:stickpoke





:angel2:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Hmm...
> 
> Bearimmer = Jon Shafer's alter ego?
> 
> ...


he's a cutter salesman :slap:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

atyclb said:


>


if that is so, and the engine is stock, then you're likely to see lots of WRX wagon rear ends, let alone STi and evo rear ends.

(is it a slushie, too?)

and those come from the factory already hideous, but still cheaper than that one-time job.

:angel:


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

Looks good, not only is Bear a top salesman, But does marketing for Teckademics and helped get us to #7 on the Billboard charts with Mischief 3000. Beating NBA,WWf and other titles in the sports catagory with sales of 50,000 units a month for 4 month in a row.
This is the only black JDM G35 in the states and we made it to market to cool kids not haters.
If we all look the same who's gonna get the hot chick? The guy thats ballin more than ya'll thats who.
Who's gonna drive the US spec Skyline conversion w/the hot 18 year old asian chick all the whlie spanking 3 series on the way.
Bearimmer. Thats who!


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

vader13 said:


> *Looks good, not only is Bear a top salesman, But does marketing for Teckademics and helped get us to #7 on the Billboard charts with Mischief 3000. Beating NBA,WWf and other titles in the sports catagory with sales of 50,000 units a month for 4 month in a row.
> This is the only black JDM G35 in the states and we made it to market to cool kids not haters.
> If we all look the same who's gonna get the hot chick? The guy thats ballin more than ya'll thats who.
> Who's gonna drive the US spec Skyline conversion w/the hot 18 year old asian chick all the whlie spanking 3 series on the way.
> Bearimmer. Thats who! *


must be a generation gap because i don't care about those things anymore. i care about what's going to knock seconds off of my laptimes.

it's a sure sign of getting on in age.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

vader13 said:


> *This is the only black JDM G35 in the states. *
> 
> Shooooooooooo, that's a relief!
> *
> ...


OK, you got me here.:dunno:


----------



## joema (Aug 28, 2002)

pdz said:


> *if that is so, and the engine is stock, then you're likely to see lots of WRX wagon rear ends, let alone STi and evo rear ends.
> ...
> and those come from the factory already hideous, but still cheaper than that one-time job. *


If it's simply a bang-for-the-buck contest, a $19,800 Dodge Neon SRT-4 is as fast as a WRX for a lot less money.

OTOH many would prefer a WRX with a little more refinement and sophistication over the SRT-4, even though the WRX costs a lot more.

Likewise some would prefer a G35 over a WRX for this same reason. It's not just about performance.


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

Bearimmer said:


> *Boss... Thanks for that...Top Salesman!!!!!!!! Top Dollar Guy with a flashy ride.. That's what sales are about. By the way I got that when I worked at Nissan... I'm on the prowel for another M3.
> Don't laugh your daughter might be inside:rofl:
> 
> Check it out in our new Movie www.teckademics.com *


Uhhh, Marketing guy the trailer is at DTMpower.
http://www.dtmxchange.com/destroypreview.mpg


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Somehow it seems that anytime that the topic
of Infinitis comes up here, I end up getting into
trouble...

:bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Somehow it seems that anytime that the topic
> of Infinitis comes up here, I end up getting into
> trouble*


I think it's a sign from above that you are meant to stick to BMWs (and other quality German cars) and avoid the Japanese cars. :eeps:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

joema said:


> *If it's simply a bang-for-the-buck contest, a $19,800 Dodge Neon SRT-4 is as fast as a WRX for a lot less money.
> 
> OTOH many would prefer a WRX with a little more refinement and sophistication over the SRT-4, even though the WRX costs a lot more.
> 
> Likewise some would prefer a G35 over a WRX for this same reason. It's not just about performance. *


oh.

that's a good point. except, i've sat inside a G35 and there's where your argument loses some steam. if that is your primary argument, then the new infiniti G35 loses because the interior is lacking. which is why the high dollar blingos type will still pimp around in a "beemer" or "benz".

hard to argue about an STi or evo8, though. those cars are prety damn fast as OEM pieces for $30,000.

you're completely talking to the wrong person if it's not just about performance. if it's not just about performance, do you think i'd settle on a mid 30s car? might as well be driving a new SL roadster or something and be comfortable while i'm posing on the boulevard. oh wait, i don't do that.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Somehow it seems that anytime that the topic
> of Infinitis comes up here, I end up getting into
> trouble...*


It will all come out OK in the end.

But could you talk to him about the punctuation business?


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> *It will all come out OK in the end.
> 
> But could you talk to him about the punctuation business? *


...and the proper differentiation/usage of homonyms?


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rimjob *


:lmao: 
: puke: 
: puke:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I alway assumed that the "rimmer" was there to
sound like "bimmer"...

:dunno:

This thread is like deja vu.

See this one from last November:
http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16241


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

That thing is ugly

at least he got it from Cutter


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

Dammit Jon, Why do you make us go through the PAIN.
What is this www.grampa-bmw.com
I think that any 3 series that is not an M3 is a cheap wanna be girl car, But I dont say it..
Constructive critisim is cool, But "That Car Is Ugly" pisses me off.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

vader13 said:


> *Dammit Jon, Why do you make us go through the PAIN.
> What is this www.grampa-bmw.com *


Sean,

You crack me up.

:smokin: :bustingup

You cannot appreciate the comments
without considering the source...

Bear borrowed my camera yesterday so that
he could take some pics to post on Freshalloy.com.

Those guys will love his car, you know it.

The guys here will never look at the car the way
that anyone else will. They are Bimmerheads
to the bone, and of a different variety than
the DTM crew, or the E46 Fanatics....

Bear's car did a great job of evoking an emotional
repsonse, something to be proud of.

My bad for posting it here again.

I didn't do it to be mean, although I did know
what the response would be up front.

Bear loves his car, and Bear is one of my favorite
salesmen. I love to see his enthusiasm for cars,
it's what makes him successful. I think
that soon he might end up in an E46 M3,
and then this group will embrace his car!

Edit: I worry about Bear's driving habits, though... 
Little Max is going to need a Daddy for a long time to come.
Ask your brother to s-l-o-w down, okay?


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

If your wern't Bears boss I'd kick your ass..LOL
Anyway I felt like flaming, sorry..I Know I Know..its not a Honda site..


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

vader13 said:


> *I think that any 3 series that is not an M3 is a cheap wanna be girl car*


Every car wants to be a girl car. :str8pimpi

:jack:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

vader13 said:


> *Dammit Jon, Why do you make us go through the PAIN.
> What is this www.grampa-bmw.com
> I think that any 3 series that is not an M3 is a cheap wanna be girl car, But I dont say it..
> Constructive critisim is cool, But "That Car Is Ugly" pisses me off. *


for the record, i didn't say it was ugly, i implied that the appearance package is superfluous to me if it doesn't have an engine modfications (1) and especially if it's an automatic (2).


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

pdz said:


> *for the record, i didn't say it was ugly, i implied that the appearance package is superfluous to me if it doesn't have an engine modfications (1) and especially if it's an automatic (2). *


The Engine is next, And the shifter is crisp. My C32 shifter is much better though, withing the next 5 years all new BMW's could be all auto as well...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

vader13 said:


> *The Engine is next, And the shifter is crisp. My C32 shifter is much better though, withing the next 5 years all new BMW's could be all auto as well... *


a C32 has a shifter? :dunno:


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

Yes it has an AMG Enhanced 5 speed Auto Shifter.
I have kicked an e 46's ass with it..


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Sean,
> 
> You crack me up.
> 
> ...


You know most people I know don't kid with people they don't like so you OBVIOUSLY like Bear a lot. That means something!


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Jon, I did not read that whole post for some reason. I just saw the cracked up part.
I am basically just messing around, You know me I am a internet terrorist..anyway I do not mean to offend anyone I am just sticking up for my brother Bear..
1. He does have crappy driving habits FOR SURE
2. I like this site allot and did ad you to the internet list in the credits of Mischief Destroy allong with a few other "COOL" sites..
Oh and Cutter Motors of course...


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

vader13 said:


> *If we all look the same who's gonna get the hot chick? The guy thats ballin more than ya'll thats who.
> Who's gonna drive the US spec Skyline conversion w/the hot 18 year old asian chick all the whlie spanking 3 series on the way.
> Bearimmer. Thats who! *


OMFG! Someone please give this man a book deal!... :bustingup


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> *Every car wants to be a girl car. :str8pimpi
> 
> :jack:  *


You go, girl! :thumbup:

I wonder what it is about cars that if the male species rides/drives in anything below 200 HP, somehow, they develop secondary female sexual characteristics, but I've ridden in at least four (4) Corvettes and one Rolls-Royce Corniche, and no testicles yet! :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

My Miata group has three woman and a slew of men - all who use 'em for motorsport of varying kinds. I wonder about guys whose penis length is influenced by their auto's displacement... :eeps:


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Although I prefer the conservative design of BMW over Infiniti, I am very impressed by a BMW client advisor who chooses to drive a non BMW car. If you own an Infiniti but are able to be the top seller of BMW, then you must be a fantastic sales person. Wow, if only I had these sales abilities, I probably would be retired now.

If you are interested in sharing your selling skills and secrets, please contact me.


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

> *Although I prefer the conservative design of BMW over Infiniti, I am very impressed by a BMW client advisor who chooses to drive a non BMW car. If you own an Infiniti but are able to be the top seller of BMW, then you must be a fantastic sales person. Wow, if only I had these sales abilities, I probably would be retired now. *


I agree he(Bear) has got to be good at what he does, maybe none of my bussiness but just for shits and grins, on average how many vehicles are sold by a top salesman or any salesman at cutter( bmw's sold per month only)


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> * I think
> that soon he might end up in an E46 M3,
> and then this group will embrace his car! *


The M stone-age crowd won't.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

It's just a shame it's one of those "first production experiment G35's" with the trunk emblem and the weird square shape piece that they got rid of as soon as the car came out.... I remember thinking to myself...it'd be a sweet looking car if it wasn't for that detail...and poof it was gone.


----------

